# 14/15 snowboarding road trip



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

First things first. Right now you should be buying an epic pass and a mountain collective pass

Epic Season Pass | EpicPass.com
The Mountain Collective 2014/15 Pass: AltaSnowbird, Aspen/Snowmass, Jackson Hole, Mammoth, Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows, Whistler Blackcomb unfortunately sold out for now..... Keep an eye out in fall for them again.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

If you're heading up north in California, why not make Mammoth a stop for you as well?


----------

